# INTEL R8751H?



## masonwebb (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey I just bought two of these http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121060136285...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2462wt_1310 
I was wondering has anybody heard of them?? If so is it a good purchase price?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 23, 2013)

masonwebb said:


> Hey I just bought two of these http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121060136285...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2462wt_1310
> I was wondering has anybody heard of them?? If so is it a good purchase price?



No need to double post, and no I don't think it was a good buy.

Jim


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 23, 2013)

It depends on your intent. If you are going to refine them, then the answer is no. If you are interested in adding them to your collection, then maybe so...if you feel the price you paid is worth what you value them.


----------



## masonwebb (Mar 23, 2013)

> No need to double post, and no I don't think it was a good buy.
> Jim




Not really a double post, I posted the link as a comment in another section to show what I bought. Then I created this topic in the appropriate section.

Well seeing as no one has dealt with these before, I will process them then post the results! It cost me 22.56 inc shipping


----------



## tommyw (Jul 21, 2014)

I know it was more then a year ago, but
Do have the results of what you got out of them ?


----------

